# Game 69: Suns @ Nets--03.27.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 69
Phoenix Suns (47-21) @ New Jersey Nets (40-28)**
Monday March 27th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Steve Nash*</td><td>*Raja Bell*</td><td>*Boris Diaw*</td><td>*Shawn Marion*</td><td>*Amare Stoudemire*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>19.8</td><td>14.8</td><td>13.2</td><td>21.5</td><td>13.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.3</td><td>3.3</td><td>6.8</td><td>12.2</td><td>7.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>10.7</td><td>2.5</td><td>6.0</td><td>1.7</td><td>1.0</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Tim Thomas*</td><td>*Leandro Barbosa*</td><td>*Eddie House*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>10.9</td><td>12.4</td><td>9.7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.4</td><td>2.4</td><td>1.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>.9</td><td>2.5</td><td>1.8</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"></table><table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> </tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.1</td><td>24.1</td><td>13.2</td><td>19.6</td><td>3.4</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.2</td><td>5.9</td><td>6.0</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.9</td><td>1.0</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.5</td><td>3.1</td><td>3.1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="70%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Nets*</td><td> </td><td>*Suns*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Shawn Marion 21.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Shawn Marion 12.2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Steve Nash 10.7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 1.93</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Shawn Marion 1.93</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Nenad Krstic .71</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Shawn Marion 1.84</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Richard Jefferson 49.8%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Boris Diaw 52.4%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Jason Kidd 37.1%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Leandro Barbosa 45.9%</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Scott Padgett 81.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Steve Nash 92.4%</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>40-28</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>32-37</td><td>8.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>29-42</td><td>12.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>26-44</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New York Knicks</td><td>19-50</td><td>21.5</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>55-14</td><td>--</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Miami Heat</td><td>46-23</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>40-28</td><td>14.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>41-29</td><td>14.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>35-33</td><td>19.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>35-33</td><td>19.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>35-35</td><td>20.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>32-37</td><td>23</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Previous Games:
Suns Lead Season Series 1-0*
11.25.05, @ PHX- Nets 81-Suns 92

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a
​


----------



## Krstic All-Star

What a game this one should be


----------



## mjm1

who makes these schedules? Seriously, do they throw in these type of back to backs randomly or purposefully? I mean COME ON!


----------



## ZÆ

Wow, they have 7 players adverging double figures in points and 3 more players that are close to getting double figures.


----------



## SetShotWilly

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Wow, they have 7 players adverging double figures in points and 3 more players that are close to getting double figures.


Thats crazy. Well one advantage we have over them is we play defense. They don't. If Nets gaurd the perimeter well (like tonight's game), we should be fine.


----------



## Intense Enigma

Hey,this game is on NBA tv too.


----------



## HB

Terrible timing


----------



## justasking?

This is going to be an extremely difficult game. The Nets are on the 2nd day of a back to back and they have to face the Suns. I hope they still have some gas left in their tank for this game. It would really be nice if they win this. Its going to be difficult but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

This will be Zoran's type of game. Zoran can't play against Detroit, but in this type of game he can thrive.


----------



## jarkid

Nets must win this game, then our season tail will be on fire


----------



## Lord-SMX

mjm1 said:


> who makes these schedules? Seriously, do they throw in these type of back to backs randomly or purposefully? I mean COME ON!


 man i hope nash choooses not to run the ball at 120mph!! Man the nets had a grind out gmae, and i think the only way we can win is if we

a. Get a hugeeee production off our bench to give our starters rest!
b. We play a grindout game and let our defense out play the suns!
c. Get nash/marion into foul trouble


----------



## Netted

The good news is most of our bench could have some impact in this game. 

Wright for his speed and defense.
Zoran for his speed and offense.
Murray's size will not be an issue at the 4.
Cliffy can match up well.
Vaughn's defense on House off the bench.

The key is taking it inside. The Suns are going to dare the Nets to shoot jumpers because at the end of the day they know they can shoot more jumpers and at a higher percentage from the field.

Another key is to use as many of our wing type bench players as possible to beat down and wear the opposition. Make it physical and foul them. Jump shots are like layups to that team, so make them earn it at the line.

I would love to know how many free throws the Suns shoot during wins versus how many during losses. May not mean anything, but I'm curious.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I really don't mind seeing a loss tonight. I mean the starters just got done playing a grueling game less than 24 hours previous to this. The Suns are well rested, they have their star guy back who plays a position the Nets are lacking in. All signs point towards certain blow-out. So I'm accepting of it if that happens.


----------



## GM3

RJ "Lets go win them all, Go Nets"


----------



## miki

We are going to win this one.they beat us very bad last time.Our big 4 will have good games.We can win all three games.Go Nets.


----------



## Kidd Karma

We built our roster for this game. 3 Bigs and a bunch of wing shooters. We'll see a lot of RJ at the 4, maybe even 5 given they'll use Diaw in the "post" when Amare sits. PHX offense has succeeded because of the mismatch Diaw draws from the other sides center. Wright, and Zoran should see lots of action.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd needs to shut down Nash & limit his effectiveness of distributing the ball & running the offense much like he did to Billups. Kidd gets to guard 2 legit MVP candidates back-to-back. Tough gig. This game is @ home & we play very good @ home.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Nash is a turnovers machine. Nets need to take advantage of that and get some fastbreak points


----------



## Aurelino

neoxsupreme said:


> Kidd needs to shut down Nash & limit his effectiveness of distributing the ball & running the offense much like he did to Billups. Kidd gets to guard 2 legit MVP candidates back-to-back. Tough gig. This game is @ home & we play very good @ home.


Easier said than done. Guarding Nash means guarding his passing, which means you have to come up with a strategy to disrupt their whole offense.


----------



## reganomics813

SetShotWilly said:


> Thats crazy. Well one advantage we have over them is we play defense. They don't. If Nets gaurd the perimeter well (like tonight's game), we should be fine.



The Suns from last year could get the "no D" tag but this year they're really underrated defensively. They can get stops when they need them and Marion and Bell will make RJ and Vince's nights pretty frustrating I guarantee it. Most of the time their offense is their best D by baiting opposing teams into bad shots but these guys are really athletic and can stay with just about everybody we're gonna send onto the floor. These guys can block shots, play the passing lanes, get steals, are excellent rebounders, and will be fresher come crunch time because of their depth and athleticisim. Just because they don't foul alot doesn't mean they aren't playing D.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

For those of you who want to put some ucash on the line:

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=254160

Nets at (+3)


----------



## HB

I wonder what the nets will employ more, an uptempo game or the halfcourt game. If they get into a running game with the suns, they will lose. If they take it inside a lot this game then nets can win


----------



## GM3

Were a pretty tough team to beat at home. Im expecting a win.


----------



## Netted

Ready for the good news?

Last time the Nets played the Suns back on Nov 25th Jeff McInnis was healthy and his +/- was -14!! And that was in only 10 first half minutes.

The Nets were down 2 by the time Jeff first came in and after he left for the last time in the 2nd quarter they were down 15 and eventually only lost by 11. Neither team is the same now, but I'm glad his subtraction is one of our differences.


----------



## HB

Netted- said:


> Ready for the good news?
> 
> Last time the Nets played the Suns back on Nov 25th Jeff McInnis was healthy and his +/- was -14!! And that was in only 10 first half minutes.
> 
> The Nets were down 2 by the time Jeff first came in and after he left for the last time in the 2nd quarter they were down 15 and eventually only lost by 11. Neither team is the same now, but I'm glad his subtraction is one of our differences.


Jacque Vaughn was also probably playing less minutes during that period


----------



## Netted

Hbwoy said:


> Jacque Vaughn was also probably playing less minutes during that period


Actually a surpring stat was that him and Collins were the only 2 Nets with a positive +/- at +1 each. He played 12.8 minutes. Most likely due to McInnis complete incompetence in the first half.

Here's the gameflow: Link


----------



## ghoti

The Nets have won 18 of their last 21 home games.

They have every excuse to lose this one, though.

A real test of will for the Nets tonight.


----------



## ghoti

mjm1 said:


> who makes these schedules? Seriously, do they throw in these type of back to backs randomly or purposefully? I mean COME ON!


Brutal.

Worse than the trip they took to a rested Cleveland after the home win vs. Detroit.

That was some fugazy scheduling.


----------



## ghoti

No Vaughn!!!!!!

Play Wright and Zoran!! They earned it. They love this tempo!

Carter is the backup PG, so Vaughn can crazy glue his butt to the bench.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jokes about Roger Mason...Lawrence is the man.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time to get the division clinching number down to 5.


----------



## 7M3

Looks like I'm watching with the Suns announcers. 

Suns announcer just compared Diaw favorably to Magic Johnson. Diaw is perhaps the most overrated player in the entire NBA.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7M3 said:


> Looks like I'm watching with the Suns announcers.
> 
> Suns announcer just compared Diaw favorably to Magic Johnson. Diaw is perhaps the most overrated player in the entire NBA.


 on the main NBA board, there was a certain extreme suns homer saying that Nash and Diaw were the best passing duo ever about 10 games into the season.

He's good, but some people go way overboard with the talk about him.


----------



## ghoti

7M3 said:


> Looks like I'm watching with the Suns announcers.
> 
> Suns announcer just compared Diaw favorably to Magic Johnson. Diaw is perhaps the most overrated player in the entire NBA.


Out of all the LP chump announcers, I find Eddie Johnson to be the most annoying, grating homer of them all.

And that is saying a mouthful.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

lets get this game started already...all this pregame stuff is going on forever.


----------



## Vinsane

Win or Lose 
The 8 Game Win Streak Was Good 
I pray it continues


----------



## 7M3

ghoti said:


> Out of all the LP chump announcers, I find Eddie Johnson to be the most annoying, grating homer of them all.


Eddie, Heinson, and the Heat announcer that always yells "Kaboom!" round out my top three.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hey guests! Sign up and join in the fun! Just click here to sign up and start posting!


----------



## ghoti

7M3 said:


> Eddie, Heinson, and the Heat announcer that always yells "Kaboom!" round out my top three.


Cosign. Those are the worst three.

Tony Fiorentino. Ugh.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Mark & Marv! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Suns win the tip.

Bell misses, rebound Kidd.
Nenad's shot goes in and out, rebound Suns.
Suns try and run, turn it over.

Nenad goes baseline, draws a foul on Diaw, his first.


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!! :clap: :clap: 

:gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Phenom Z28

I actually like the way Krstic got that shot off on that foul. Showed some nice athletic ability.


----------



## mjm1

excellent, they recognize that attacking the rim is important in this game.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hey everyone looking forward to getting number 9 tonight, but it's going to be a tough game......These 2 back to back games couldn't be anymore different..........Last nights drag it out physical fight with Detroit, and tonights 2 fast 2 furiouse Suns......I'm hoping for the best, and as long as we play our game and don't get caught up trying to play the Suns style we can win......Still it's always easier said then done?


----------



## Real

N.J.-1

Pho.-0

10:29 1st


----------



## Phenom Z28

This is a pretty sloppy game so far.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses the first, hits the second. 1-0 Nets.

Diaw misses, rebound Kidd.
RJ misses, rebound Amare.
Nash tries to allyoop it, turns it over.
Kidd turns it over, Marion fouled on the break, hits and goes to the line. Hits the FT. 3-1 Suns.


----------



## mjm1

why, WHY TOUCH HIM. if you foul him make sure he doesnt get up in the air, pull that mofo DOWN


----------



## HB

Justasking? are you watching the game?


----------



## Vinsane

How many team's frontcourt is better than ours


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Justasking? are you watching the game?


I couldn't find it. I have the Pacers @ Miami on the stream. HOw about you?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

How do the Nets look?.....Sluggish or Energized?


----------



## mjm1

excellent, just keep attacking.


----------



## 7M3

I absolutely HATE Eddie Johnson.

I'm muting it.

LMAO. Bye-bye Boris.

And Amare looks like ****. He can barely move.


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Justasking? are you watching the game?


Its on TV though... but my wife is watching something else. :angel:


----------



## dfunk15

2nd on Diaw, good


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Defensive 3 second called on the suns. Kidd hits the FT. 3-2 Suns.

RJ drives, draws a foul on Diaw, his second. Hits both. 4-3 Nets.

Tom Thomas in for Diaw. Hearing the boos from the crowd.


----------



## 7M3

**** yeah, babay!


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ looking really energized tonight.


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> Its on TV though... but my wife is watching something else. :angel:


pacers and miami stream too, sigh* oh well next time


----------



## mjm1

CARTER, come now thats a bad shot.


----------



## fruitcake

nooooooooooooooooooooo its not on raptors nba tv!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

Vince, you're ridiculous. One of the weakest teams in the league inside, and you're taking 30 footers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bell misses, rebound Nenad.
RJ drives and hits a reverse layup. 6-3 Nets.

Thomas misses, rebound Nenad.
Kidd misses, rebound Amare.
Thoas drives, misses, rebound Kidd.
Vince misses a long three, rebound Suns.
Amare misses, rebound Vince.
RJ misses, rebound Nash.

Bell hits a three. Tied 6-6.

Hey guests! Sign up and join in the fun! Just click here to sign up and start posting!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince posts up, gets it stripped.
Marion hits on the break. 8-6 Suns

Time out Nets.


----------



## mjm1

cater fouled, no call!!! he was hit on the hand and arm and was holding his finger in some pain, the refs are complete ****s!


----------



## jarkid

wtf, defend the perimeter, and please no turnover !


----------



## fruitcake

is there a radio feed??? pleeaseee


----------



## mjm1

you see, carter can take smart shots in the flow of the offense.


----------



## dfunk15

set shot for Vince, I would love to see more of that


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> cater fouled, no call!!! he was hit on the hand and arm and was holding his finger in some pain, the refs are complete ****s!


ha ,CATer...


----------



## Phenom Z28

awf Carter doesn't get the roll...going to the line though


----------



## 7M3

****, just rolled out.


----------



## mjm1

sigh, carter has to make those free throws.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits. 8-8 tie.

Amare misses at the shotclock, rebound Nets.
Vince drives, can't hit but gets fouled by Thomas. Misses the first, hits the second. 9-8 Nets.


----------



## 7M3

Cutie, nenad.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic! That looked close to a 3 pointer.


----------



## fruitcake

I FOUND IT

http://www.620ktar.com/ 

CLICK LISTEN LIVE

i'll make a thread.


----------



## jarkid

oh, damn carter missed first of of his both ft.


----------



## 7M3

Nadz working the glass!


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC and 1!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Suns miss, rebound Nenad.
Nenad hits off the pass from Vince. 11-8 Nets.

Bell misses, rebound Nenad.
Vince misses a three, rebound Bell.

Suns try and run, balls goes out off Vince after he breaks up the pass.

Cliff in for collins.

Thomas misses, rebound Kidd.
Vince posts up, hits and gets fouled by Bell!
Hits the FT.

14-8 Nets.

Hey guests! Sign up and join in the fun! Just click here to sign up and start posting!


----------



## mjm1

how was that in the act???


----------



## dfunk15

that's not a shooting foul refs


----------



## 7M3

Barbosa's a little ******.


----------



## 7M3

Nash is so focused on ding up Kidd, he isn't getting it going on O.


----------



## GM3

Nice ball movement by the nets

Kidd, Carter, RJ, Cliffy, Krstic


----------



## Phenom Z28

Marion wow....what was he aiming for?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

That's what I like to read.....NETS JUST KEEP GOING AND GOING AND GOING.....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Barbosa drives, foul called on RJ. Hits both. 14-10 Nets.
Nenad hits in the paint after some nice passing. 16-10 Nets.

Marion misses a three, rebound Vince.
Cliff misses, suns tap it out.
Marion with the wide open dunk in the break. 16-12 Nets


----------



## Vinsane

Cliff should only shoot 3's


----------



## GM3

The key to this game is Defense.

Planinic in for RJ

Kidd doing a nice job on Nash


----------



## Phenom Z28

The crowd was readdy to explode for that one.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who seems to be playing their game....THe NEts or The SUns?....


----------



## 7M3

Z has no chance of guarding Barbosa.


----------



## dfunk15

vc is off on 3's


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd drives, gets fouled by Marion. Hits both. 18-12 Nets.

Zoran into the game for RJ.
Barbosa misses, rebound Zoran

Vince misses anotehr long three, rebound Barbosa
Barbosa drives and gets fouled by Zoran.

Vaughn in for Kidd.


----------



## GM3

See I dont mind these Carter shots, they were off but he was open.


----------



## jarkid

GO NETS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Krstic is the man, they can't defend on him.


----------



## mjm1

CARTER WHAT ARE YOU DOING, a 25 three IN TRANSITION!?


----------



## GM3

Vaughn in.

Thomas trips Krstic, foul.

krstic will shoot 2.


----------



## 7M3

Eddie Johnson can't understand how the Nets win any games.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Thomas misses a three, rebound Zoran.

Thomas falls, trips Nenad and gets called for the foul.

Nenad to the line after a time out.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Those are the shots you live with....I guess


----------



## neoxsupreme

7M3 said:


> Nash is so focused on ding up Kidd, he isn't getting it going on O.


Good.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I can't even believe that the Nets are actually leading this game. Like ghoti said, the Nets have every excuse to lose tonight. It's a forgivable loss before the game even started...yet they're handling the game right now.


----------



## Petey

Haha, Mark Jackson, "Tim Thomas goes down w/ the dive, that is fugazy! that is fugzy!"

LOL

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

"That's fugazi!" lol


----------



## ghoti

7M3 said:


> Eddie Johnson can't understand how the Nets win any games.


I wish I could punch him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Haha, Mark Jackson, "Tim Thomas goes down w/ the dive, that is fugazy! that is fugzy!"
> 
> LOL
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh: that was great


----------



## AJC NYC

Nets will win 
Self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hey guests! Sign up and join in the fun! Just click here to sign up and start posting!


----------



## neoxsupreme

mjm1 said:


> CARTER WHAT ARE YOU DOING, a 25 three IN TRANSITION!?


He thinks he's playing for Phoenix. Seriously if he was on their team he'd have the green light.


----------



## justasking?

ghoti said:


> I wish I could punch him.


 :yes: :laugh: :clap:


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I can't even believe that the Nets are actually leading this game. Like 7m3 said, the Nets have every excuse to lose tonight. It's a forgivable loss before the game even started...yet they're handling the game right now.


I said that! :biggrin:

Playing Phoenix can be fun. The Nets look like they are enjoying the game so far.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Haha, Mark Jackson, "Tim Thomas goes down w/ the dive, that is fugazy! that is fugzy!"
> 
> LOL
> 
> -Petey



:biggrin: That's great comedic timing.... :clap:


----------



## dfunk15

Grandmazter3 said:


> See I dont mind these Carter shots, they were off but he was open.


yeah, me neither but he could move a foot closer or maybe a foot back :biggrin: since he shot too strong on all 3 attempt


----------



## mjm1

WHY WOULD U TOUCH that?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:


> I said that! :biggrin:
> 
> Playing Phoenix can be fun. The Nets look like they are enjoying the game so far.


We've had our best scoring nights when the team is having fun & Focused.....Good Start!


----------



## 7M3

Eddie Johnson says the Suns arent really worried at all.


----------



## GM3

Under 3

Eddie House is dangerous, cant leave him open like that.


----------



## ghoti

Vince with some awesome transition D.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ghoti said:


> I said that! :biggrin:
> 
> Playing Phoenix can be fun. The Nets look like they are enjoying the game so far.


My bad! :angel:


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC the rejectia;sdfdsfie!


----------



## Fray

Carter with the nice BLOCK!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad at the line, hits both. 20-12 Nets.

Nash to the bench, House comes in for him.

Thomas blocked, diaw misses, gets it back, goaltending called on Cliff. 20-14 Nets.

Marion with the steal, House misses, rebound Vince.
Nenad missee, rebound Marion.
Suns turn it over...
Zoran misses a three, rebound Marion.
VINCE WITH THE BLOCK ON BARBOSA!

Marion with a steal, lays it in. 20-16 Nets


----------



## mjm1

stop turning the ball over with stupid mistakes!


----------



## 7M3

Nice block Vince.

Zs playing with energy, unfortunately hes not playing well.

Nets are being careless with the ball.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What the crowd like at the Arena tonight?....Live or Calm?


----------



## dfunk15

I bet someone will still complain about Vc's d


----------



## 7M3

God, get Zoran outta there. He's playing terrible.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Sloppy play right now by both teams I suspect?


----------



## mjm1

BULL****, there goes our entire lead with nash on the bench!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, rebound Thomas.
Barbosa drives and hits. 20-18 Nets.

Zoran called for a charge with a few seconds left.
*
END OF 1ST*
Nets 20
Suns 18


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

7M3 said:


> God, get Zoran outta there. He's playing terrible.


Is he continueing his play from last night in Detroit?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

18 points ties a season low for points in a quarter for the Suns


----------



## Petey

Wow.

Nets hold the Suns to a season low 1st (or tied).

Good stretch of D.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

zoran ****ing planinic, i wonder why he was on the bench for much of the season?


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 18 points ties a season low for points in a quarter for the Suns


Season low 1st only (tied).

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Zoran better make a jump shot soon, or he's going to be pretty worthless.

Teams can play off him like he's a center.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The Nets are playing good D in the half court. If they can cut down on the sloppy plays and not turn it over, they've got a good chance.


----------



## jarkid

20-18 Nets, oh my god, they are chasing .


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

DEFENSE.....DEFENSE....I like what I'm reading tonight so far, and we won the 1st qtr, and hopefully the same in the 2nd......DEFENSE, DEFENSE!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets just better hope that the Suns keep missing most of their open shots.


----------



## Fray

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Sloppy play right now by both teams I suspect?


:yes:


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

I have complete faith in the Nets!!!!!!

Lets go TEAM!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Keep up the energy and we can come out of this night with 9 in a row.....We've got to some how keep up the Defensive Energy....STay Focused!


----------



## Vinsane

lineup on the floor will lose the lead no one to set up plays


----------



## mjm1

Z bricking away


----------



## Phenom Z28

Bench + RJ out on the court right now.


----------



## dfunk15

great move rj


----------



## HB

I thought this was the kind of game Zoran would thrive in


----------



## neoxsupreme

Petey said:


> Wow.
> 
> Nets hold the Suns to a season low 1st (or tied).
> 
> Good stretch of D.
> 
> -Petey


Gotta tip your hat to the Nets "D" during these winning streak.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

House misses, rebound Zoran.
RJ drives on marion and hits. 22-18 Nets.

Marion banks it in with an ugly shot. 22-20 Nets.

Cliff hits from straight out. 24-20 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

House misses, rebound Cliff.

Vaughn hits a jumper. 26-20 Nets.
Marion lays it in. 26-22 Nets.

Hey guests! Sign up and join in the fun! Just click here to sign up and start posting!


----------



## Jizzy

I'd rather the rook get more time


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

Come on Nets.


----------



## dfunk15

Marion might have the least graceful game in the league, effective but not pretty


----------



## neoxsupreme

I'm getting tired of these Suns' radio guys.


----------



## GM3

Vaughn actually contributing, wow.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives, gets fouled. Hits both from the line. 28-22 Nets.

Jones in for Thomas.

Barbosa gets a lucky bounc. 28-25 Nets.

Vaughn hits again. 30-25 Nets


----------



## jarkid

Nets No.1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dang...the bench is actually doing well! Against Phoenix's bench!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn with the steal, Cliff can't hit the three. Rebound Suns.

Blocking foul called on Vaughn, his first.

Time out.


----------



## mjm1

that **** was almost in, ****


----------



## Vinsane

when nash gets up kidd nets to get up


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> that **** was almost in, ****


Yeh, how come Barbosa gets a lucky roll but not Cliffy? Damn refs.


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> when nash gets up kidd nets to get up


really? i would never have thought that.


----------



## 7M3

This is Zoran's worst game of the year. He isn't fighting over screens, he can't keep Barbosa in front, he's out of control offensively, and he can't make anything. Take him out of the game, Lawrence, and give Wright a chance. He's our best defensive match-up for Barbosa!


----------



## ghoti

Suns getting Vaughowned!


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yeh, how come Barbosa gets a lucky roll but not Cliffy? Damn refs.


exactly! lol


----------



## AND1NBA

Too many 3s. Build your lead by getting into the paint and drawing fouls, then you could shoot 3s.


----------



## Vinsane

nash is back kidd needs to get back in there


----------



## Petey

Can't beleive this unit is stretching the lead.

Nash and Amare are back.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

7M3 said:


> This is Zoran's worst game of the year. He isn't fighting over screens, he can't keep Barbosa in front, he's out of control offensively, and he can't make anything. Take him out of the game, Lawrence, and give Wright a chance. He's our best defensive match-up for Barbosa!


They are not even guarding him on the perimeter. He needs to drive and dish. He's still confident doing that.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ghoti said:


> Suns getting Vaughowned!


:rofl:


----------



## neoxsupreme

dfunk15 said:


> Marion might have the least graceful game in the league, effective but not pretty


I hate his shot release.


----------



## mjm1

murray GETS THE REBOUND!!! he's got the longest arms ive ever seen.


----------



## Vinsane

alright kidd is back at the next dead ball vc needs to get back in there for vaughn


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

7M3 said:


> This is Zoran's worst game of the year. He isn't fighting over screens, he can't keep Barbosa in front, he's out of control offensively, and he can't make anything. Take him out of the game, Lawrence, and give Wright a chance. He's our best defensive match-up for Barbosa!


I agree......It worked last night against Rip and there no reason to think it wouldn't tonight....Hopefully Frank thinks the samething ......THe bench is doing it's thing tonight though despite Z's horrible start. :clap:


----------



## 7M3

Diaw is so overrated it isn't even funny.

All he does is stand at the high post and hit cutters. It's all Phoenix's system. He can't shoot or score (except to finish plays). He looks horribly awkward with the ball in his hands.


----------



## ghoti

neoxsupreme said:


> I hate his shot release.


Marion's shot looks like an octopus falling out of a tree.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic on the way back in on the next dead ball.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who's on the court with Kidd?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Diaw misses a three, rebound Cliff.

RJ misses a three, rebound Murray. Puts it back up and gets fouled by Amare, his first. Goes to the line...misses the first, misses the second, Nets get the rebound.

Nash back in, Kidd back in.

Foul called on James Jones, his first.

Kidd turns it over.
Jones misses a three, rebound Collins.
Murray misses a three, rebound Nash.
Nash misses, rebound Kidd.

Kidd misses, gets its back, stripped but RJ picks it up.

RJ dirves and gets fouled by Amare, his second.


----------



## GM3

RJ working hard for those free throws.


----------



## HB

Am really impressed with what the bench is doing so far and spearheading that campaign is none other than jacque vuaghn


----------



## neoxsupreme

Suns lack toughness & aggressiveness. All Championship teams need that gritty play in the playoffs. The Nets are owning them in free throws in this game.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:


> Marion's shot looks like an octopus falling out of a tree.


I'd say more like Ryu's Street Fighter Hadu-Ken... :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

where is VC?


----------



## fruitcake

haha the Refs love us for once.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

time out.

Just under six to play in the half. Nets up 32-25.

Hey guests! Sign up and join in the fun! Just click here to sign up and start posting!


----------



## GM3

Time out

Foul on Vaughn


----------



## mjm1

no palming call on nash, but virtually 5 seconds later vaughn is the one who picks up a ticky tack foul on nash. **** THE MAN (refs)


----------



## Phenom Z28

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I'd say more like Ryu's Street Fighter Hadu-Ken... :biggrin:


omg :laugh:


----------



## Jizzy

How's it feel to get ****ed all the way from NJ?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vaughn I see is making up for last nights terrible game and is coming through tonight leading the charge with the 2nd unit!


----------



## 7M3

Nenad can just bully this team around like hotcakes.


----------



## dfunk15

strong move nenad, can't say that often


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nenad scores! 9 points, 5 rebounds, 2 blocks, and Mark Jackson is giving him the respect he deserves!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

CURLY get-n all up in that Humps....


----------



## 7M3

Vince is playing like he dosen't give a ****.


----------



## Intense Enigma

Murray nickname "Stretch Armstrong"

His arms are too long. LOL


----------



## mjm1

carter ATTACK THE RIM!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Amare misses, rebound RJ.
Nenad hits in the pain. 34-25 Nets.

Collins called for the foul.
Bell misses, rebound RJ.
Vince misses, rebound Nash.
Bell drives, draws the foul on Vince....or no, on Collins, his third.

Bell hits both at the line. 34-27 Nets

Cliff back in for Collins.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What the unit out there on the court right now?......Plus how's VC playing?...I keep reading bad 3 or bad offensive mistake?


----------



## GM3

Carter for 3!


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC from 28 feet to beat the shot clock!


----------



## 7M3

sigh

I almost wish he would have missed that. Cuz now he'll keep taking them.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Collins already with 3 fouls.......That's not to good......How's everyone else on the team doing with foul trouble?


----------



## 7M3

What? How can you give that to the Suns? No one had possession when the wrong call was made!


----------



## mjm1

carter, is clutch. but than he kicks the ball on the offensive end.


----------



## GM3

Krstic blocks Nash but Kidd and Krstic knock it out. Dman


----------



## Phenom Z28

7M3 said:


> sigh
> 
> I almost wish he would have missed that. Cuz now he'll keep taking them.


I hope so :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits a three from waaaaaay out! 37-27 Nets

Barbosa drives and misses, rebound Kidd.
Kick ball by Vince on the break on a pass that was off, Suns get it back.

Nash drives, and gets blocked by Nenad, kidd and Nenad knock it out of bounds, Suns keep it...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

7M3 said:


> sigh
> 
> I almost wish he would have missed that. Cuz now he'll keep taking them.


 Those are the shots you gotta live with.....At leas it went in...lol


----------



## HB

Thorn has got to sign a backup big man real soon.


----------



## mjm1

7M3 said:


> What? How can you give that to the Suns? No one had possession when the wrong call was made!


i have never seen them call a Kick ball on the offensive team


----------



## 7M3

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I hope so :banana:


Of course you do. The Nets success does not matter to you.


----------



## dfunk15

mjm1 said:


> carter, is clutch. but than he kicks the ball on the offensive end.


it was a bad pass by Kidd


----------



## GM3

Finally a good call.

Krstic killing the suns, expect Amare to come back in soon.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Nenad with the Defensive presence in the middle like Deke....Wag your Finger Nenad!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Diaw misses, rebound Nenad.

Kidd drives, misses, Nenad goes to put it back up and gets fouled by Marion, his 2nd.

Nenad hits both at the line. Nets up 39-27

11 points, 6 rebounds, 3 blocks for Nenad. Ridiculous


----------



## Krstic All-Star

mjm1 said:


> i have never seen them call a Kick ball on the offensive team


You can't, it's a defensive call only. But it looks like they just gave possession away to the Suns.+


----------



## Phenom Z28

7M3 said:


> Of course you do. The Nets success does not matter to you.


Uhh...not even a close assessment. Nice try though.


----------



## Real

Aren't you guys glad we signed Marv Albert and Mark Jackson to do TV?


----------



## GM3

VC working the boards.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Diaw misses, rebound Nenad.
> 
> Kidd drives, misses, Nenad goes to put it back up and gets fouled by Marion, his 2nd.
> 
> Nenad hits both at the line. Nets up 39-27
> 
> *11 points, 6 rebounds, 3 blocks for Nenad*. Ridiculous


Go Krstic!!!! Go go go!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Does it look like another 20 point game for Curly tonight?....How's he looking out there?


----------



## Jizzy

The Nets are back, ladies and gents. The champs are here


----------



## Real

Wow this team is just rolling right now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Marion hits. 39-29 Nets.

Kidd drives, gets it blocked.
Barbosa misses a three, rebound Vince.
Nets turn it over, Kidd briteaks up the suns pass

RJ WITH THE DUNK! 41-29 Nets!

Diaw hits. 41-31 Nets

Hey guests! Sign up and join in the fun! Just click here to sign up and start posting!


----------



## 7M3

Offensive foul on Diaw. Not called.


----------



## mjm1

that was the sickest play i have ever seen.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

*11 points, 6 rebounds, 3 blocks for Nenad. Ridiculous* 

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## dubc15

I thought it was funny when the commentators said "Lawrence Frank is the only coach in the NBA who looks younger and younger every day." HAHAHAH are these commentators attracted to men?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Net2 said:


> Aren't you guys glad we signed Marv Albert and Mark Jackson to do TV?


 Yes. I wish Ian would do some more games though. Mark and Ian are good together.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> that was the sickest play i have ever seen.


 WHat happened?


----------



## dubc15

Nets are on FIRE1 :clap:


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nenad is beasting tonight...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Does it look like another 20 point game for Curly tonight?....How's he looking out there?


 he's getting it done, especially on the glass. He's got great stats already, and it's not even halftime.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Rev It Up............nenad Show Tonight.....the Beast From The East!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

"...jerseys will be hand-signed by Vince Carter..." is there another way?


----------



## justasking?

mjm1 said:


> that was the sickest play i have ever seen.


What happened?


----------



## HB

This game thread is really positive, lol something is missing


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy the 3! Man this is beautiful!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> he's getting it done, especially on the glass. He's got great stats already, and it's not even halftime.


 Good looking out Todd......When Curly gets going we're that much harder to stop....Curly is the Juggernaut B.....!


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> This game thread is really positive, lol something is missing



SSSHHH.... he might remember and he might suddenly show up. :angel: Its peaceful as it is. :clap:


----------



## GM3

Krstic on the turnaround man!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nenad can't miss!


----------



## Vuchato

Hbwoy said:


> This game thread is really positive, lol something is missing


Carter15Nets or Vinsane?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits a FT after the Defensive 3 second. NEts up 42-31.

Cliff hits a three form the corner!! 45-31 Nets

Marion misses, rebound RJ.

Nenad with the great pass to Kidd for the layup! 47-31 Nets!

Marion misses, rebound Kidd.
Nenad nails the turn around! 49-31 Nets!

Suns miss two easy shots, rebound Nenad


----------



## Phenom Z28

KRSTIC!! on the bail out! OMG the Nets are great.


----------



## dubc15

kristic for MVP


----------



## Mogriffjr

Cliffy for 3!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

justasking? said:


> SSSHHH.... he might remember and he might suddenly show up. :angel: Its peaceful as it is. :clap:


 Gotta love the Fengshui in the thread tonight.....Score anybody?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

And he's going back to the line!


----------



## dfunk15

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Uhh...not even a close assessment. Nice try though.


sigh,.. some people just don't understand you need perimeter shooting in order to keep scoring inside, if there's no outside threat defense will start loading up inside to stop layups


----------



## 7M3

laugh

Everyone in the building knew he was taking that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad draws the foul, going back to the line. Hits 1 of 2, but nets get it back. 

Vince can't hit at the end of the half.

HALFTIME
Nets 50
Suns 31

Season low for a half for the suns!


Hey guests! Sign up and join in the fun! Just click here to sign up and start posting!


----------



## Petey

Wow, the Suns are just really off.

50-31, has to be the Suns' season low for a half...

Yes it is.

NEED TO CLOSE IT OUT!

WOW!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Whose ring is that Kristic All Star

On another note, I think Kristic just hit stardom


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Hahahhahahha Take That Suns!!!!!!!


----------



## dubc15

good defense so far, hopefully they can keep it up


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man...I'm running a slight cold, having problems with the lady friend, and my dog pooped on my new carpet today but I'm in a good mood thanx to the Nets damnit.


----------



## Jizzy

Somebody get Krstic a towel please. He has the Midas touch and can't miss. **** Tim Thomas. This is what he is missing out on


----------



## Jizzy

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Man...I'm running a slight cold, having problems with the lady friend, and my dog pooped on my new carpet today but I'm in a good mood thanx to the Nets damnit.




The best treatment for a bad day is a Nets win


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Wow, the Suns are just really off.
> 
> 50-31, has to be the Suns' season low for a half...
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> NEED TO CLOSE IT OUT!
> 
> WOW!
> 
> -Petey


 DEFENSE......DEFENSE......Keep up the energy coming out in the 2nd half and we've got number 9.........By the way for those that can actually see the game......Who's playing who's style of game? Nets or Suns?


----------



## JCB

we held the Suns to 31 points in a half. _The Suns _ to 31 points. Think about that. Our D has been almost perfect during this run.


----------



## justasking?

OMG.... I think I'm dreaming!!!! :eek8: I can't believe this! Great 1st half by the Nets!!! 

Now... don't be complacent! Take the 2nd half seriously and win this game please!!!! :clap:


----------



## 7M3

dfunk15 said:


> sigh,.. some people just don't understand you need perimeter shooting in order to keep scoring inside, if there's no outside threat defense will start loading up inside to stop layups


Are you an idiot? You need consistent perimeter shooters to keep the defense from collapsing, yes, what you don't need, is pull up 30 footers.

Talk about mix-matching basketball concepts.


----------



## Fray

The Nets defense is really starting to pick up...Yesterday they held the Pistons to a season low and today we are holding the Suns to a season low for a half!


----------



## HB

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Man...I'm running a slight cold, having problems with the lady friend, and my dog pooped on my new carpet today but I'm in a good mood thanx to the Nets damnit.


Sorry man, hopefully this win helps out a lot. Yup I said this win lol


----------



## JCB

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> DEFENSE......DEFENSE......Keep up the energy coming out in the 2nd half and we've got number 9.........By the way for those that can actually see the game......Who's playing who's style of game? Nets or Suns?


 The Suns are not playing their game at all. We are preventing them from running, and fast-breaking. Just the way we want it.


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Man...I'm running a slight cold, having problems with the lady friend, and my dog pooped on my new carpet today but I'm in a good mood thanx to the Nets damnit.


 :laugh: :yes: :laugh: The Nets leading at the half more than makes up for a bad day eh? Good for you. :clap: I'm a little bit under the weather as well. But this game makes me feel 100% healthy.


----------



## Phenom Z28

dfunk15 said:


> sigh,.. some people just don't understand you need perimeter shooting in order to keep scoring inside, if there's no outside threat defense will start loading up inside to stop layups


Not to mention most of VC's crazy long 3's come on end of shot clock situations when he's wide open to bail out the offense. Yes, he does take them in the halfcourt game as part of his preferred shot selection too and you nailed it right on the head as to why. That and it's just part of his game and it can be absolutely lethal.


----------



## Jizzy

This thread is so much more of a pleasent place without Carter15Nets


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hbwoy said:


> This game thread is really positive, lol something is missing


Carter15Nets?


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter looks like a deadman out there but then he played 42 min last night


----------



## VC_15

7M3 said:


> Are you an idiot? You need consistent perimeter shooters to keep the defense from collapsing, yes, what you don't need, is pull up 30 footers.
> 
> Talk about mix-matching basketball concepts.


Man stop whining, when we lose, you whine , when we win, you whine. You sound like an old women. Just be Freaking happy were winning. 

Damn


----------



## neoxsupreme

Marion made 7 of the Suns' 12 field goals @ the half.


----------



## squaleca

SetShotWilly said:


> Carter looks like a deadman out there but then he played 42 min last night



his defense has been pretty good!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> OMG.... I think I'm dreaming!!!! :eek8: I can't believe this! Great 1st half by the Nets!!!
> 
> Now... don't be complacent! Take the 2nd half seriously and win this game please!!!! :clap:


 exactly. The nets are up a lot now, but the Suns can put up a lot of points in a little time. Nets need to come out and keep going like they have been.

Keep the offense going, stop them from running as much as they can, and keep the D up in the half court. They can't let up at all.

Hey guests! Sign up and join in the fun! Just click here to sign up and start posting!


----------



## justasking?

Krstic has been extremely efficient so far. Excellent on both ends of the court! He continues to improve and that is going to be great for the Nets. :clap:


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> dfunk15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sigh,.. some people just don't understand you need perimeter shooting in order to keep scoring inside, if there's no outside threat defense will start loading up inside to stop layups
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention most of VC's crazy long 3's come on end of shot clock situations when he's wide open to bail out the offense. Yes, he does take them in the halfcourt game as part of his preferred shot selection too and you nailed it right on the head as to why. That and it's just part of his game and it can be absolutely lethal.
Click to expand...

True, but the point is how early were the Suns in the penalty? And if they pack it in, it's just building up more fouls, and stopping the Suns from getting out on the break by stopping action.

In the end, as long as the Nets win, it doesn't matter.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

VC_15 said:


> Man stop whining, when we lose, you whine , when we win, you whine. You sound like an old women. Just be Freaking happy were winning.
> 
> Damn




Yea, I know right. Nets fan can never be to satisfied.


----------



## GM3

Snagged a date for Saturday, Found out God of War 2 is confirmed and the Nets kicking ***! What a great day.


----------



## VC_15

SetShotWilly said:


> Carter looks like a deadman out there but then he played 42 min last night


yeh 4 boards, 3 assists and one block. Yeh really dead


----------



## XRay34

just got home whats the score?


----------



## dfunk15

7M3 said:


> Are you an idiot? You need consistent perimeter shooters to keep the defense from collapsing, yes, what you don't need, is pull up 30 footers.
> 
> Talk about mix-matching basketball concepts.


these are good shots, just bcuz you don't like them doesn't make them bad. With exception of that last one he didn't take a single bad shot


----------



## 7M3

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Not to mention most of VC's crazy long 3's come on end of shot clock situations when he's wide open to bail out the offense. Yes, he does take them in the halfcourt game as part of his preferred shot selection too and you nailed it right on the head as to why. That and it's just part of his game and it can be absolutely lethal.


No, most come in transition, when he could be putting the ball on the floor and attacking the basket. Sorry, you can try to justify his poor shot selection all you want, but a team does not need a player jacking up shots 5 feet behind the ark to "keep the defense honost."


----------



## 7M3

dfunk15 said:


> these are good shots, just bcuz you don't like them doesn't make them bad. With exception of that last one he didn't take a single bad shot


Yeah, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> just got home whats the score?


 we're up 19


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> exactly. The nets are up a lot now, but the Suns can put up a lot of points in a little time. Nets need to come out and keep going like they have been.
> 
> *Keep the offense going, stop them from running as much as they can, and keep the D up in the half court. They can't let up at all*.
> 
> Hey guests! Sign up and join in the fun! Just click here to sign up and start posting!


I agree 100%. The Suns have made big comebacks this season... And they are a team you wouldn't want to take for granted even with a big lead. The Nets must continue their sense of urgency and their excellent play. 

They can just relax after the game. :angel:


----------



## HB

Grandmazter3 said:


> Snagged a date for Saturday, Found out God of War 2 is confirmed and the Nets kicking ***! What a great day.


God of War 2, thats crazy. The first one was nice, thats pretty good news.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Look @ the discrepancy between the 2 teams' trips to the line. Beautiful.


----------



## Phenom Z28

7M3 said:


> No, most come in transition, when he could be putting the ball on the floor and attacking the basket. Sorry, you can try to justify his poor shot selection all you want, but a team does not need a player jacking up shots 5 feet behind the ark to "keep the defense honost."


Most? I think that one from this game is just sticking out in your mind. Because it's definately not "most." I'll go ahead and find out exactly how many it is too if you really want me to. I believe I debunked the "Vince doesn't draw as many double teams as people think," thing alreaddy through my lack of better stuff to do with my time. I'll gladly undertake this as well.


----------



## VC_15

7M3 said:


> No, most come in transition, when he could be putting the ball on the floor and attacking the basket. Sorry, you can try to justify his poor shot selection all you want, but a team does not need a player jacking up shots 5 feet behind the ark to "keep the defense honost."



Poor shot selection if he's open? he was open about 3 times on the 3point line , and he hit one of them. Now i don't know what game your following, but when you open you take the shot, and he only shot one 30 footer and that was the one he hit.


----------



## 7M3

VC_15 said:


> Man stop whining, when we lose, you whine , when we win, you whine. You sound like an old women. Just be Freaking happy were winning.
> 
> Damn


Don't tell me how to act when the Nets are playing, and I won't tell you how to suck Vince Carter's ****.


----------



## XRay34

HOLY CRAP SUNS got 31 @ HALF?!?!?


----------



## ghoti

LOL. Had to make this.


----------



## HB

Maybe if you guys send messages to Vince about his shots on his myspace page he might actually listen. Am beginning to learn to not bother about stuff that I cant change or impact


----------



## Jizzy

If the Net can get this type of contribution from Krstic and the bench in the playoffs, I see no reason why this team, currently constructed, can't win a title


----------



## dfunk15

7M3 said:


> Yeah, keep telling yourself that.


i sure will


----------



## HB

Uh oh, he's back!


----------



## Vuchato

Carter15Nets said:


> just got home whats the score?


damn


----------



## justasking?

ghoti said:


> LOL. Had to make this.


Good one ghoti!!! LOL! :laugh: :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

ghoti said:


> LOL. Had to make this.




Sweet, that's my new wallpapaer


----------



## SetShotWilly

VC_15 said:


> yeh 4 boards, 3 assists and one block. Yeh really dead


Wow. no need to get defensive just pointing out something. And I am talking about offense. he is settling for lazy jumpers but understandably so because he worked his tail off last night.


----------



## VC_15

7M3 said:


> Don't tell me how to act when the Nets are playing, and I won't tell you how to suck Vince Carter's ****.



Oh trust me i'll stop, your just a dead cause, you obviously sucked the whole nets roster's dick.


----------



## Jizzy

Vuchato said:


> damn




LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> HOLY CRAP SUNS got 31 @ HALF?!?!?


Speak of the devil!?


----------



## Phenom Z28

7M3 said:


> Don't tell me how to act when the Nets are playing, and I won't tell you how to suck Vince Carter's ****.


:nonono: Wow....you used to be such a quality poster...


----------



## 7M3

VC_15 said:


> Poor shot selection if he's open? he was open about 3 times on the 3point line , and he hit one of them. Now i don't know what game your following, but when you open you take the shot, and he only shot one 3 footer and that was the one he hit.


He took 5 threes, and made one.

And of course he's open. He takes shots 5 feet behind the ark.


----------



## neoxsupreme

It feels so good to be a Nets fan right about now.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I wish I could see the game, but from reading the majority of the posts tonight....We have compelety at least in the 1st half taken away their constant fast break point oppurtunities.....By playing stout Defense, and also by pounding it inside with Nenad on the Offensive end.......Who's been guarding Nenad anyway?.....All I know is that the Nets better not get jump shot happy in the 2nd half because Jump shots lead to fast break points.......Smart Offense and keep the intensity on the Defensive end of the court and this game is ours..........Still expect the Suns to make a run at some point tonight!


----------



## Jizzy

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :nonono: Wow....you used to be such a quality poster...




Yes, I know. The young fella needs to control his temper at times.


----------



## XRay34

Doug Collins with the blonde hair LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Most? I think that one from this game is just sticking out in your mind. Because it's definately not "most." I'll go ahead and find out exactly how many it is too if you really want me to. I believe I debunked the "Vince doesn't draw as many double teams as people think," thing alreaddy through my lack of better stuff to do with my time. I'll gladly undertake this as well.


Hell, I'd be interested in just knowing what percentage Vince makes on shots more than 4 feet behind the ark. Of course, that seems relatively impossible to determine.


----------



## 7M3

VC_15 said:


> Oh trust me i'll stop, your just a dead cause, you obviously sucked the whole nets roster's dick.


laugh

ooooo, good comeback!

your mom!!! nuh-uh, your mom!!!!


----------



## GM3

Carter nails a 3

nice


----------



## XRay34

Itttts A Viiiiiiiin Saaaaaaaaaaaaaane Booooooooooner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Has the 2nd half started yet?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vc3!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bad Call!!!


----------



## GM3

Krstic gets the board but Bell backs into him, great call refs.


----------



## HB

LOL and what does Vince do, he shoots a 3


----------



## mjm1

that is not correct call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

vince makes another "bad" three


----------



## mjm1

the refs must go to hell, WOW


----------



## 7M3

jizzy said:


> Yes, I know. The young fella needs to control his temper at times.


Shut it, son, before I make you my ***** again.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I guess the 2nd half started huh?.... :biggrin: .....How do we look early on?


----------



## NEWARK NETS

nenad is playing strong now hes not scared anymore


----------



## VC_15

7M3 said:


> laugh
> 
> ooooo, good comeback!
> 
> your mom!!! nuh-uh, your mom!!!!



Yeh, your mature!!.


----------



## XRay34

vc revs it up


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC dunk! On TWO Suns!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ throws it down!


----------



## XRay34

7M3 said:


> Shut it, son, before I make you my ***** again.


isnt jizzy everyones b


----------



## GM3

We cant be trading baskets, come on nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

who's on the court and the score?...Please.


----------



## ghoti

I wish the playoffs started tomorrow!


----------



## Vinsane

Whose dunk was better Vince's or RJ's


----------



## XRay34

Boris Diaw = Scottie Pippen


----------



## GM3

Foul on Bell

Krstic hanging on Rim!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Suns can't stop the Nets inside...keep pounding it inside!


----------



## XRay34

Krstic with shades of Hakeem the Dream Olajuwon


----------



## ghoti

Eddie Johnson is even ****ing up _our_ broadcast with this Diaw=Magic bull****.


----------



## Jizzy

VC_15 said:


> Yeh, your mature!!.




Let it go, man. Let it go


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I dont' know what the hell is happenning, but I hope the NEts are keeping their energy level up on the Defensive side of the ball, and being smart on the offensive side!


----------



## 7M3

Nadzy!!!


----------



## dfunk15

7M3 said:


> Shut it, son, before I make you my ***** again.


you seriously need to remove the sand from your vagina and just enjoy this game bczu it's pretty fun


----------



## GM3

Collins misses

Collins blocks

and RJ dunks on 2 on 1, nice baby!


----------



## XRay34

Nets never played better


----------



## 7M3

lol nice try diaw!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Collins the stuff on defense to RJ the stuff on offense!


----------



## JCB

4 straight dunks


----------



## HB

Nets are just toying with this suns.


----------



## Jizzy

Can someone please get me a pic of Lamond Murray dunking or Cliffy doing a hand gesture after a shot? I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Petey

Wow, 4 straight dunks by the Nets.

Suns TO.

37-61, Nets.

8+ to go in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Play by play someone........At least it's positive on here tonight.....At least I know we're still up by the posts...lol


----------



## Petey

Ah man, sorry, I can't until a bit later at the earliest.

I have to go my paperwork ready for my accountant tomorrow, doing taxes in the evening.

-Petey


----------



## vcfor3

NETS r beating PHX at their own game!! Great carryover effort from Detroit!


----------



## ghoti

I want the Nets to be ahead by so much it's "Nachbar Time"!


----------



## Jizzy

Or a pic of Collins dunking it. Please


----------



## HB

This is where you seperate the men from the boys.

Time for 24


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Wow, 4 straight dunks by the Nets.
> 
> Suns TO.
> 
> 37-61, Nets.
> 
> 8+ to go in the 3rd.
> 
> -Petey


 Thanks Petey........Does it feel like Old Run & Gun Nets Basketball....I'm reading a lot of Dunks in everyones posts?


----------



## squaleca

im getting bored bring back mj and the bulls!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Suns being dismantled by Nets. :biggrin: I love it. If somebody told me that the Nets would hold the Suns to season lows in both the 1st & 2nd quarter I would of laughed so hard but they are proving me wrong.


----------



## Jizzy

Petey said:


> Ah man, sorry, I can't until a bit later at the earliest.
> 
> I have to go my paperwork ready for my accountant tomorrow, doing taxes in the evening.
> 
> -Petey




I blame the politicians and these damn fruit magnets for society today


----------



## GM3

Collins 

RJ cant finish

Suns cant finish

VC hits a 3

66-37


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC another 3! Nets up by 29!


----------



## Jizzy

Hbwoy said:


> This is where you seperate the men from the boys.
> 
> Time for 24




Yes. All the men gather on one side and the boys on another. Easier way to seperate them just incase you would like to sperate the males


----------



## XRay34

OMFG Nets are busting another butthole on the Suns


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

neoxsupreme said:


> Suns being dismantled by Nets. :biggrin: I love it. If somebody told me that the Nets would hold the Suns to season lows in both the 1st & 2nd quarter I would of laughed so hard but they are proving me wrong.


 Still early, but I'm enjoying tonights game on the boards tonight......Especially being stuck at work still.....COME ON NETS.....LETS GO!


----------



## dfunk15

another bad three by VC, he's 6-12 now


----------



## HB

Oh no Vince with another 30 footer, whats going on


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ah Carter...not helping me with my argument with 7M3 but WOW almost made that crazy 360 thing.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter looks raised from the dead, so to speak. He's really come alive in the Third.


----------



## DuMa

*Nets are blowing out the Suns*

wow.

whenever you beat the pistons, you start to play insane basketball i guess

and amare looks very lost out there. its going to be a while before he can mesh with this team again


----------



## vcfor3

when Jason collins goes in for an easy layup without getting demolished, u kno that that there is major catastrophic problems with the other team.


----------



## 7M3

That's why Vince dosen't shoot 50%.


----------



## GM3

Cant sleep on these suns, cannot!

Under 6 to play in the 3rd

Carter misses both FTs.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

vcfor3 said:


> when Jason collins goes in for an easy layup without getting demolished, u kno that that there is major catastrophic problems with the other team.


 I would have loved to see Collins make that play....The End of the world as we know it...lol


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> Cant sleep on these suns, cannot!
> 
> Under 6 to play in the 3rd
> 
> Carter misses both FTs.


 Are the Nets having to much fun on offense, and being sloppy?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Collins is a monster tonight!
CARTER A 3!!!


----------



## XRay34

VC with a 28 footer LMAO

they just toying


----------



## GM3

Carter with another 30 point game


----------



## fruitcake

vince is too greedy.


----------



## 7M3

This is one big party. Suns cant do ****.


----------



## Jizzy

What did J-Cool do?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nads extends the lead to 32!!


----------



## vcfor3

Holy Sh*t!! Carter Marry Me!! Jk!


----------



## neoxsupreme

We're making Tim Thomas regret not signing w/ us.


----------



## XRay34

Lmao 74-39


----------



## 7M3

lmao

kidd with the bank


----------



## Phenom Z28

OHHHHH NO NO NO!!! Kidd banks in a 3!! 36 point lead!!


----------



## Vinsane

Nets have to start gettin respect now
There is no way they dont get it


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

House Party.......up In Here.....lol....score?


----------



## GM3

3 ball for Kidd

Marion loses it

3:36 to play

74-39 nets

and Robinson hits a 3


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy a 3!! i can't breathe!!!


----------



## 7M3

ROFL!!!!

GIVE IT TO VINCE LET HIM SHOOT A 50 footer!!!1


----------



## justasking?

I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## neoxsupreme

I actually feel sorry for the Suns. They're playing like ****.


----------



## HB

And the sad thing is, some will still complain after the game


----------



## XRay34

this has to be a dream


----------



## ghoti

I am so happy right now I don't even know what to do.


----------



## dfunk15

79-39 :banana: :banana:


----------



## Jizzy

It's a 3 for All!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Cliffy a 3!! i can't breathe!!!


 IN AND OUT IN AND OUT....BREATH SLOWLY.......YEAAAAAH GO NETS!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nads and 1!! 40 point game!


----------



## XRay34

79-39!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

guys what is the greatest margin of victory in nba history?


----------



## SetShotWilly

Nets are possessed lol


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Is it the shoes....lol


----------



## justasking?

ghoti said:


> I am so happy right now I don't even know what to do.


Me too!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Thanks Petey........Does it feel like Old Run & Gun Nets Basketball....I'm reading a lot of Dunks in everyones posts?


Ah... no.

Carter 3, Kidd 3 off glass, Cliff 3.

But really pushing it.

Nenad hits and fouled.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

This is just sick


----------



## Vuchato

Nets more than double the score?


----------



## mjm1

there are no words to express how happy i am. I AM ABOUT TO BURST :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## STUCKEY!

...Wow first u guys beat the pistons now killing the suns.. Im impressed


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Suns-39 Nets-79... Halfway through the third... My goodness...


----------



## ravor44

Kidd closing to triple-double!!! THIS GAME WILL PROVE THAT KIDD IS ABSOLUTELY BETTER THAN NASH!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> 79-39!!!!!!!!


The scoring difference is more than what the Suns have. LOL!


----------



## fruitcake

i am speechless.


----------



## Mogriffjr

40pt game LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

GO NETS!!!!!!!!


----------



## hugeeug

LOL!! 

Kidd banks a 3pter

Marc Jackson:

"Well, everyone else is makin shots...let me see if the bank is open....(footage of kidd bankin the 3pter)...."yes it is...cash deposited".

marc jackson quote of the day lol.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets outscoring the Suns 29-8 this quarter!


----------



## Jizzy

**** ESPN. **** NBA TV. **** ABC. I am so ****ing happy right now. :cheers: I might have another drink. Break out a new quart of Hershey's Chocolate MIlk, boys!!!!


----------



## HB

Lets all be like Vince, am going to go shoot 3's


----------



## 7M3

*Nets are beating the Suns*

by 41 points.


----------



## squaleca

i say take the big 4 out see if they can keep a 40 point lead with 15 to play??


----------



## vcfor3

Call an ambulance please! Nets r burning my eyes with their scorching 3's!! This is for u ESPN, ABC, TNT, all the VC haters! We are kicking *ss!!:banana:


----------



## VC_15

Everything is going in for us, i am just waiting for a 360 or windmill dunk to finish the meal.


----------



## Farmer77

Marv: "The Nets has destroyed the Phoenix Suns"


----------



## XRay34

last night was my favorite win of the year

can kiss that goodbye

this is just amazing

80 to 39 vs the phoenix suns who avg nba high 108 and are 47-22


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

wow.. i bet all my ucash on the suns.. this ... is.... not... good.......


----------



## nets_waterboy

omg!!! im going to have a heart attack.. the nets are absolutely destroying the suns. this is so awesome!!! GO NETS!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## dfunk15

oh oh, suns making a come back


----------



## justasking?

If I'm dreaming.... please don't wake me up!!!!

I'm so happy!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

I dont want the Nets to show any mercy
Keep the starters is for first 5 of the 4th teams have done it to us plenty of times


----------



## GM3

House hits

damn

80-41 Nets

Under 3 to play

Kidd draws foul, nice


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> **** ESPN. **** NBA TV. **** ABC. I am so ****ing happy right now. :cheers: I might have another drink. Break out a new quart of Hershey's Chocolate MIlk, boys!!!!


ROTFL, Jizzy you should be a comedian


----------



## neoxsupreme

We're outrebounding them 49-28 mostly b/c they shooting like ****.


----------



## Vuchato

this game is giving me an orgasm


----------



## ravor44

*Re: Nets are beating the Suns*

Yeah..KIDD SHOWS THAT HE'S STILL THE TOP POINT GUARD IN THE NBA!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter misses the heat check badly...Lead "down" to 36 now...


----------



## XRay34

80-44 5-0 run


----------



## XRay34

and the choke begins

jp


----------



## GM3

80-44 but ****, I would bet money that the Bench ****s this up.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Lawrence taking out the starters. Uh oh.... Doesn't he know the Suns can reel off 45+ in one quarter?


----------



## 7M3

Eddie Johnson: "Don't read anything into this."


----------



## italianBBlover

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

40 points made in 3 quarters ... usually PHX makes them in 15 minutes ... 

18-69 from the field right now; after 2 uncredible seasons, one bad shooting evening can happen.


----------



## GM3

Cliffy hits a 3 at the buzzer!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy the banker at the buzzer! Capping off a perfect quarter!


----------



## XRay34

roooooooofl cliff robinson off glass from 30 feet to end quarter


83-45 after 3

up 38 no need to play starters.


----------



## mjm1

Robinson Banks It For 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

7M3 said:


> Eddie Johnson: "Don't read anything into this."




You CAN NOT be serious? He must get paid mega bucks to kiss *** like this


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Cliffy hits a 3 at the buzzer!


Yes!!!!


----------



## Petey

14-33, Nets in the 3rd ALONE.

Cliff banks a 3 to end it.

45-83 Nets, end of 3!

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Are the Suns making a run? Also who's on the court at the moment?


----------



## dfunk15

I think Cliff just iced the win :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## neoxsupreme

Cliff w/ a big 3 to end the quarter.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Just got home and I thought we were down by 40 and then I see were up by 40 and I'm loving it.


----------



## HB

7M3 said:


> Eddie Johnson: "Don't read anything into this."


Now thats what you call a homer. He thinks the nets are a fluke


----------



## vcfor3

NETS for MVT! MVT! MVT! Most valuable team!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap::banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> 14-33, Nets in the 3rd ALONE.
> 
> Cliff banks a 3 to end it.
> 
> 45-83 Nets, end of 3!
> 
> -Petey


 Uncle Cliffy drinking from the fountain of youth tonight.......Who's on the court for the 4th?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

What a game! ESPN's crawl before the game only mentioned the Suns' having won 17 or 24. HAH!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Is that another season low in the 3rd for the Suns or what?


----------



## Jizzy

Clffy with the daggar


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

holy crap...


----------



## Phenom Z28

This is just surreal....Detroit and Phoenix back to back, and we're BLOWING out Phoenix? This is just....I don't want to believe it. It's throwing off my whole perception of reality.


----------



## NEWARK NETS

i love this team we are spoiled as nets fans..even though no one knows.:} :banana: 
LETS GO NETS :cheers:


----------



## thacarter

Woah!! I Just Woke Up And Saw The Score 45-83 Going Into The 4th, I Cant Believe Nets Are Winning This Much Off A Back To Back...omg Im Going Insane!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> Clffy with the daggar


 Nice and slow!.....NETS KEEP ATTACKING!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

WOW! This is sooo extraordinary!!! 
Forget the yesterday being the best win this season!!
Today was like wow


----------



## neoxsupreme

Brokeback Mountain moment: "I love you all!"


----------



## 7M3

great d from antoine


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who's on the court right now for the Nets?....I read Wrights in the game


----------



## neoxsupreme

This is on NBA TV so that's icing on the cake. So many ppl are witnessing the Nets crush the Suns.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Murray for 3! Lead back to 41.


----------



## XRay34

Last night - Biggest win of the season
Tonight - Best win of the season


----------



## ghoti

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Are the Suns making a run? Also who's on the court at the moment?


Dude. This is a first class *** whipping.

You couldn't even imagine a more lopsided game.

I think I saw Epiphany Prince out there.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

LAMOND for Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> Last night - Biggest win of the season
> Tonight - Best win of the season


 Very true, and well said!


----------



## Jizzy

Can someone please get me a pic of Collins or Lamond Murray??????????/


----------



## mjm1

wow, cliff robinson just was sent to the bench.


----------



## DevonTheGreat

Maybe the Suns will put in Nikoloz Tskitishvilli!

I made a hundred dollar bet that he would be a capable NBA starter in five years last year. WTF was I thinking?


----------



## GM3

Vaughn, Planinic, Wright, Padgett, Murray

take out Padgett and put the young kid in.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> Last night - Biggest win of the season
> Tonight - Best win of the season


Amen!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Why isn't Nachbar getting PT? Looks so lonely on the bench. See JKidd RJ and Carter all like this --->    Then Nachbar :|


----------



## Petey

Padgett in for Cliff, both teams are going w/ the 2nd units.

50-86... was up 41 just minutes ago.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:


> Dude. This is a first class *** whipping.
> 
> You couldn't even imagine a more lopsided game.
> 
> I think I saw Epiphany Prince out there.


 Thanks Petey.....I just screamed out loud while at work just now.....YEAH NETS!


----------



## dfunk15

can we start voting for potg already?


----------



## GM3

Wrights D is awesome.


----------



## Omega

has amare played today?


----------



## 7M3

Grandmazter3 said:


> Wrights D is awesome.


truth

its terrible that lawrence refuses to use him


----------



## mjm1

that was no push lol, he stumbled onto the baseline!


----------



## Jizzy

Can someone get me a pic of Lamond Murray or Jason Collins, please? I'm begging you


----------



## HB

Great win, very impressive


----------



## Fray

When was the last time somebody won a game by 40 points?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

We want Bostjan!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Where's Nachbar?.....Put the kid in I say......Still is the game really over.....Does it look like the Suns have given up?


----------



## ghoti

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Thanks Petey.....I just screamed out loud while at work just now.....YEAH NETS!


I guess if you replace all my human parts with metal and add 35,000 posts I could be Petey.

Here. Let's try something.

-ghoti


----------



## Phenom Z28

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> has amare played today?


Yea, played most of the first half I think.


----------



## vcfor3

LFrank please put Boki in, i think hes gunna kill himself from having no friends and opportunity to play. I feel bad just looking at him. Let him join in on the fun, maybe hell get some confidence.


----------



## squaleca

MVP of this team?? i say the coaching staff!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

C'mon guests, sign up. You know you want to be in on this winning streak!


----------



## ghoti

Krstic All Star said:


> We want Bostjan!


How far ahead do the Nets have to be for Nachbar to get in the game?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Padgett is in the game. We want Nachbar!


----------



## 7M3

Nice athletic move!


----------



## Jizzy

vcfor3 said:


> LFrank please put Boki in, i think hes gunna kill himself from having no friends and opportunity to play. I feel bad just looking at him. Let him join in on the fun, maybe hell get some confidence.



LMAO. I think Krstic and Zoran are good friends with him as they are all from the same nation


----------



## GM3

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=254334

Player of the Game


----------



## 7M3

Zoran is clowning himself.


----------



## vcfor3

YES! BOKI is in !


----------



## HB

Dang 42 guests, come on guys join join join


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nachbar coming in!!!


----------



## ghoti

Nachbar!!


----------



## mjm1

NOT, smart to stop the clock!


----------



## neoxsupreme

We are playing so great we could beat the 95-96 Bulls tonight.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nachbar hits the J!


----------



## 7M3

"Maybe in the back of the mind of Jason Kidd there's a little MVP envy."

BOSTJAN!


----------



## GM3

Nachbar nice shot and the hustle and Wright blocks, nice


----------



## vcfor3

OMG the bench is amazing!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Padgett a 3! Wright a follow up tip! Lead to 42!


----------



## 7M3

Antoine's an athlete!


----------



## Vinsane

every player has scored but z


----------



## GM3

Under 8 to play in the 4th

Zoran with the offensive foul


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:


> I guess if you replace all my human parts with metal and add 35,000 posts I could be Petey.
> 
> Here. Let's try something.
> 
> -ghoti


 MY bad.....Was to excited to realize until after the fact......Ghoti....Go DEVILS!


----------



## HB

Who are the nets next victims?


----------



## 7M3

Eddie Johnson: "I woulda smacked him across his head too. He's out there like he's trying out for the Harlem Globetrotters, putting the ball between his legs." (referring to the hard foul on Zoran)


----------



## squaleca

man i wish a 24 year old VC was out there right now could u imagine??


----------



## ghoti

7M3 said:


> "Maybe in the back of the mind of Jason Kidd there's a little MVP envy."


God as my witness, I will punch Eddie Johnson in the face if I ever see him.


----------



## vcfor3

ok this game is getting out hand, there must be a mercy rule to the NBA:banana:!


----------



## Omega

what actually is the biggest win margin?? i know last year the mavs beat the rockets by 40 but i dont think that was it..


----------



## Mogriffjr

LMAO Nets dominating performance tonight...


----------



## Jizzy

Hbwoy said:


> Who are the nets next victims?




Eddie Johnson if he doesn't stop kissing the Suns ***


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Nets are beating the Suns*

Nets are playing unbelievably great bball & Suns are playing unbelievably crappy bball. Put them together then you get a 35-40 pt blowout for the Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> MY bad.....Was to excited to realize until after the fact......Ghoti....Go DEVILS!


 This game better get some Recognition on Espnews and SportsCenter Dam it.....I need highlights all night!


----------



## Phenom Z28

7M3 said:


> Eddie Johnson: "I woulda smacked him across his head too." (referring to the hard foul on Zoran)


WTF is that about?? They're still playing a game here. Some broadcaster is a little butt-sore tonight... Eddie Johnson totally ruined his rep tonight.


----------



## Kneejoh

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Good thing I didn't go all in with my Ucash, only put in about 3 grand.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Largest margin of victory in NBA history is 68 points. Miami in Cleveland in 1991 148-80.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:


> God as my witness, I will punch Eddie Johnson in the face if I ever see him.


I 2nd that Ghoti.......WTF is he talking about :curse: ......I'm Rick James B..... :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> WTF is that about?? They're still playing a game here. Some broadcaster is a little butt-sore tonight... Eddie Johnson totally ruined his rep tonight.


That is his rep.

He acts like this every damn game.

I only hate two people on this Earth. Eddie Johnson and that Video Professor guy.


----------



## ravor44

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Largest margin of victory in NBA history is 68 points. Miami in Cleveland in 1991 148-80.


Maybe NETS will win by 40...but no way they beat that...


----------



## KristianH

If Zoran scores tonite i will cut my moustache`s .


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets are going to establish a new season best in fewest points allowed.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nachbar looks great out there. Zoran still can't score.


----------



## jarkid

NETS is NO.1,defend ! and let suns under 65


----------



## 7M3

What Is Zoran Doing?!?!?

Hes Outta Control!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Play by Play guys....How's the Mutant Massacre looking?


----------



## mjm1

zoran is awful


----------



## ghoti

ravor44 said:


> Maybe NETS will win by 40...but no way they beat that...


Might want to crank down that font size a few notches.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> zoran is awful


 All right what did Z do?....The Suns aren't getting back into the game are they?


----------



## 7M3

Antoine Wright should be the first player off the bench for the Nets.


----------



## mjm1

OH bs, you dont call palming in the nba considering half the suns palmed it tonight.


----------



## ravor44

My signature is now updated even before the game finishes..WE GOT 41 WINS NOW!


----------



## Jizzy

Eddie Johnson. The worst commentator ever. It's pretty obvious the Suns organization is paying him major currency to kiss *** as much as he does. How can someone be that much of a homer? At least give credit to the other team where credit is due


----------



## mjm1

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> All right what did Z do?....The Suns aren't getting back into the game are they?


he's 0-7 and 4 fouls


----------



## ravor44

ghoti said:


> Might want to crank down that font size a few notches.


Give me a REP/UCASH and I will do it... :biggrin:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ravor44 said:


> My signature is now updated even before the game finishes..WE GOT 41 WINS NOW!


 Hey Ravor I have a quick question.....Do you still want Frank Fired?


----------



## Phenom Z28

7M3 said:


> Antoine Wright should be the first player off the bench for the Nets.


No doubt.


----------



## Petey

ravor44 said:


> My signature is now updated even before the game finishes..WE GOT 41 WINS NOW!


LOL, why does you fire Frank part keep getting bigger?

-Petey


----------



## KristianH

Planinic 0-7 FG, cmon miss three more.


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Suns have attempted 90 shots in this game & they have 65 pts. LOL.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> he's 0-7 and 4 fouls


 WoW.....Is he the only Net to not score tonight?


----------



## GM3

Under 2 to play

102-70 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Play by Play someone...Minutes left and Score?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nets have 62 rebounds...*Dies*


----------



## Vinsane

Z aint scorin


----------



## Phenom Z28

GOD just raining 3's tonight.


----------



## ravor44

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Hey Ravor I have a quick question.....Do you still want Frank Fired?


Yes...but as I see the NETS right now..i'm just gonna make the "FIRE FRANK" smaller.. :biggrin:


----------



## VeN

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

pwned


----------



## KristianH

Why the hell Suns called timeout now?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ravor44 said:


> Yes...but as I see the NETS right now..i'm just gonna make the "FIRE FRANK" smaller.. :biggrin:


 Cool I can respect that...lol


----------



## ghoti

Nachbar looks great! Good handle, good passing, hits the boards, runs the floor.

He looks comfortable, too.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Padgett with a couple of threes...105-70 Nets


----------



## neoxsupreme

Mogriffjr said:


> Nets have 62 rebounds...*Dies*


Yup when the other team shoots like 26% that's definitely bound to happen.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> GOD just raining 3's tonight.


 WHo just made a 3?


----------



## justasking?

All the Nets' players and fans must have done something right today to be rewarded with this beautiful win!!! :banana:


----------



## HB

Well well well scotty finally makes a basket


----------



## Phenom Z28

neoxsupreme said:


> The Suns have attempted 90 shots in this game & they have 65 pts. LOL.


...and people call Kobe inefficient...wow.


----------



## ravor44

Ghoti gave me a rep...so I will shrink my LAWRENCE FRANK sig now... :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1

stop fouling OK?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

R.E.S.P.E.C.T.......That's what it means to me.....GO NETS!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Outside of Wright, I think Nachbar might be the next best bunch guy the Nets have. The dude looks seriously smooth out there.

Murray a 3!


----------



## justasking?

ravor44 said:


> Ghoti gave me a rep...so I will shrink my LAWRENCE FRANK sig now... :biggrin:


I've repped you too.. please make that sign smaller? :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## ghoti

ravor44 said:


> Ghoti gave me a rep...so I will shrink my LAWRENCE FRANK sig now... :biggrin:


Actually, I tried but I couldn't rep you.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Oh how's "BOGI" looking out there?


----------



## ravor44

justasking? said:


> I've repped you too.. please make that sign smaller? :biggrin: :angel:


I already did..from size 10 to 6... :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Zoran scores!!! Fittingly a banker!


----------



## GM3

Party @ Peteys House!


----------



## mjm1

zoran banks it off the glass with 2 seconds left!


----------



## Vincanity15311

Wat A Win!!!


----------



## KristianH

Planinic scores, unbelievable.


----------



## Petey

Zoran hits to end the game.

72-110 NETS! NETS! NETS!!!

All 12 Nets in the scoring column!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Jesus Christ. How many 3s did this team convert tonight?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I think tonights game might give Frank a good feeling in the future to put "Bogi" in if he's playing good out there.....Just a thought?


----------



## Mogriffjr

ZORAN!!! WOOOO

everyone scored!!


----------



## mjm1

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Oh how's "BOGI" looking out there?


better than zoran tonight actually.


----------



## Jizzy

Grandmazter3 said:


> Party @ Peteys House!




I'll bring the chocolate milk!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

NETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ravor44

What a win..congratz to all of us... :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

LETS PARTY!! :djparty:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Zoran hits to end the game.
> 
> 72-110 NETS! NETS! NETS!!!
> 
> All 12 Nets in the scoring column!
> 
> -Petey


 NEW JERZY....N.E.T.S........NETS,NETS,NETS....YEAH BABY!.....WHO'S HOUSE?.....NETS HOUSE!


----------



## Vincanity15311

Great Rest For The Starters


----------



## HB

A 38 point blowout wow, against the Suns too


----------



## JCB

I love winning. Especially blowouts. And against a team like the Suns. Lovin' It.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Suns shot 26-97.

Nash zero points.

The whole thing was pretty unbelievable.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

first off, that shot by planninic just made him a dirtbag in my book. I really have never liked him, but him scoring just to be the last net to score makes him a dirtbag. 

NOW TO CONGRATULATE THE NETS!

What a game! DEFENSE! OFFENSE! FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEEE! the whole game was unbelievable. Marv and Mark were very entertaining. Unbelievable win. Nine in a row against some quality teams. IF we beat Memphis we may have a streak longer than 10. who says we arent contenders?


----------



## ravor44

Even Zoran has a bad game..he still dish 7 assists


----------



## thacarter

This Is Incredible!!!! Go Nets !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KristianH

Stat of the game: Nash with 2 blocks.


----------



## reganomics813

Think we will have Stein rewriting his power rankings tomarrow? Great win, holy ****.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> NEW JERZY....N.E.T.S........NETS,NETS,NETS....YEAH BABY!.....WHO'S HOUSE?.....NETS HOUSE!


 I FEEL ON CLOUD NINE TONIGHT......A Nets win and some OT in the bank.....I Say is a good night!


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Kidd showed that he's still one of the best defensive guards in the NBA.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

KristianH said:


> Stat of the game: Nash with 2 blocks.


 I think that's the only high light of the Suns night...lol


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Kidd's defense on Nash was monstrous. And you could tell Nash was expending huge amounts of energy bodying up Jason on D.


----------



## ravor44

Yeah!! We Held Steve Nash Scoreless!!! Go Nets!


----------



## HB

In Bill's Goldberg's best impersonation:

WHO'S NEXT


----------



## ravor44

Hbwoy said:


> In Bill's Goldberg's best impersonation:
> 
> WHO'S NEXT


THE WHOLE NBA!!!


----------



## Petey

3rd lowest Suns scoring output in their history.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

did we hold them to their lowest fg% in franchaise history?????


----------



## Intense Enigma

WOW unvelibable victory.

Zoran  

Let's go NETS


----------



## Gmister

The Nets played so good, they made me skeet on my self. Woops! Some got on the T.V.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Kidd holding Billups to 9 points and Nash to 0 points on back-to-backs is pretty incredible.


----------



## JCB

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

I'm just happy we won. :biggrin:


----------



## jmk

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



Aurelino said:


> Kidd holding Billups to 9 points and Nash to 0 points on back-to-backs is pretty incredible.


He actually held Billups scoreless, too. He scored all his points on Vince.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



jmk said:


> He actually held Billups scoreless, too. He scored all his points on Vince.


Yeah, sorry. That's correct.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

im glad the Suns lost, they never ****ing lose :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## redz

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

WOW, 38 points! Kidd held Nash to 0 points, 5 assists.


----------



## Byrdman1531

^^^ please can you close this thread after that?


j/k but i got some vomit on my computer after reading that


----------



## Aurelino

KristianH said:


> Stat of the game: Nash with 2 blocks.


Mark Jackson talked to Frank before the game, and Frank said they were going to make Nash play defense.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

wow, I never would of even think of dreaming that suns would get blown out by the nets.


wow, just wow. I'm never gonna hear the end of it from Nets homers.


----------



## jmk

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



Dee-Zy said:


> wow, I never would of even think of dreaming that suns would get blown out by the nets.
> 
> 
> wow, just wow. I'm never gonna hear the end of it from Nets homers.


And you are?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Nets are beating the Suns*



ravor44 said:


> Yeah..KIDD SHOWS THAT HE'S STILL THE TOP POINT GUARD IN THE NBA!!


He may or may not be, but one game does not solve that issue by a longshot.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Geez, nice shellacking guys. Holding Phoenix to 72 is similar to holding another team to like...52. Didn't see the game, but Nets must have played some great team defense.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Nash is a better player than Kidd offensively, this game does not change that.

But Kidd is LEAGUES ahead of Nash defensively. Kidd is one of the most disruptive defensive guards in the league, Nash is below average at best.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Nets sending a strong message. Two huge wins back to back. I hope they bring it to the playoffs and make things interesting.


----------



## Dooch

This game should be another statement game around the league. Coming off of a back-to-back and beating two of the NBA's best teams in the Detroit Pistons and Phoenix Suns means something. Great all-around team game by the New Jersey Nets. I think that if we can take care of Miami and Memphis then we will finish the season off very well.

I got to meet a whole list of players again LOL. It was awesome.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

If someone had told me the nets would be able to go into Detroit and beat the Pistons and then the next night blow out the Suns, I would have asked for whatever it was they were smoking (I predicted losses for both games). But the team is really clicking. You knew what you were going to get (for the most part) out of Kidd, RJ, and Vince, but Nenad is playing fantastic, the bench is actually doing stuff, and the D has been great all around.


----------



## HB

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



Dee-Zy said:


> wow, I never would of even think of dreaming that suns would get blown out by the nets.
> 
> 
> wow, just wow. I'm never gonna hear the end of it from Nets homers.


Why refer to people as homers, thats a pretty harsh word


----------



## tone wone

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Kristic is the key I guess. If he's a legit 15ppg 8reb player then nope, you dont wanna see NJ in the playoffs.

But, they gotta do something about those damn iso's for Vince & RJ. Do those ever work???


----------



## Dooch

I got to meet the following players tonight: 

All the New Jersey Nets players and coaches, Shawn Marion, Amare Stoudemire, Steve Nash, and Mike D' Antoni.


----------



## bronx43

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Most satisfying game of basketball I have ever witnessed. Suns' brand of mockery basketball gets a dose of a more athletic team who can actually play transition defense.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



jmk said:


> And you are?




A basketball fan who is tired of magic and nets homers.



Nice avy by the way
(No sarcasm)


----------



## Yao Chairman

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Amare is not so sexy in this game.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



Yao Chairman said:


> Amare is not so sexy in this game.


YOU are sexy.


----------



## L

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



KrispyKreme23 said:


> YOU are sexy.


random.....but the book in my avatar is apparently sexy to the guy reading it.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

I wonder what the haters would be saying if Dirk went 0-5 for zero points with 5 rebounds. Oh wait, no I don't....


----------



## Yao Chairman

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



KrispyKreme23 said:


> YOU are sexy.


You mean WE or I ?


----------



## L

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Simple. The suns played horrible that night(a rare thing to see) , and the nets defense in that game was really good too.


----------



## Auggie

the nets are balling for sure :clap: first pistons and blowing out the suns, congrats :cheers:


----------



## Aurelino

Dooch said:


> I got to meet the following players tonight:
> 
> All the New Jersey Nets players and coaches, Shawn Marion, Amare Stoudemire, Steve Nash, and Mike D' Antoni.


Wow, that's amazing! Did you meet the Suns before or after the game :biggrin: ?


----------



## Petey

Dooch said:


> I got to meet the following players tonight:
> 
> All the New Jersey Nets players and coaches, Shawn Marion, Amare Stoudemire, Steve Nash, and Mike D' Antoni.


You are a stalker... 

-Petey


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Definitely a strong message by the Nets...but...my problem here is...didn't the Nets have an amazing run like this earlier in the year? Didn't they fall apart afterwards, bringing all the doom-and-gloom fire coach Frank-ers, trade RJ-ers, get rid of Krstic-ers out of the woodwork? Why couldn't they keep it going that time, and why are they definitely going to be able to keep it going this time? The Nets go on runs like this every season, but until they show me they can keep competing at this crazy level, I can't expect them to make a lot of noise in the playoffs.


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Definitely a strong message by the Nets...but...my problem here is...didn't the Nets have an amazing run like this earlier in the year? Didn't they fall apart afterwards, bringing all the doom-and-gloom fire coach Frank-ers, trade RJ-ers, get rid of Krstic-ers out of the woodwork? Why couldn't they keep it going that time, and why are they definitely going to be able to keep it going this time? The Nets go on runs like this every season, but until they show me they can keep competing at this crazy level, I can't expect them to make a lot of noise in the playoffs.



Yeh the nets made a run like this last season, but the nets did not beat dallas and the week after beat detroit and phoenix on a back-to-back. You'r right about the nets sending a message and the teams that did not get it, will be surprized.


----------



## socco

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



ghoti said:


> Nash zero points.


MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



VC_15 said:


> Yeh the nets made a run like this last season, but the nets did not beat dallas and the week after beat detroit and phoenix on a back-to-back. You'r right about the nets sending a message and the teams that did not get it, will be surprized.


Doesn't matter, they probably could have in their earlier run..although Detroit and Phoenix were both play a helluva lot better ball earlier in the season, so maybe not. I'll wait and see, but I hope the Nets are for real because there definitely needs to be better competition to watch in the playoffs out there in the East.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Bad games happen. Who here really believes this would happen 4 out f 7? Besides Nets fans.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Definitely a strong message by the Nets...but...my problem here is...didn't the Nets have an amazing run like this earlier in the year? Didn't they fall apart afterwards, bringing all the doom-and-gloom fire coach Frank-ers, trade RJ-ers, get rid of Krstic-ers out of the woodwork? Why couldn't they keep it going that time, and why are they definitely going to be able to keep it going this time? The Nets go on runs like this every season, but until they show me they can keep competing at this crazy level, I can't expect them to make a lot of noise in the playoffs.


Yes, but NJ didn't beat teams like Dallas, Detroit, and Phoenix during that streak. Miami and Cleveland were really their only notable wins, and neither of those teams is that good.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

The houston rockets gods have come back to strike the Suns with fury... lol


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



Carbo04 said:


> Bad games happen. Who here really believes this would happen 4 out f 7? Besides Nets fans.


i could have sworn that u posted a lot of stuff on the nets board. Not being sarcastic, i thought u were a net fan. O well.


----------



## duncan2k5

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



VC_15 said:


> Yeh the nets made a run like this last season, but the nets did not beat dallas and the week after beat detroit and phoenix on a back-to-back. You'r right about the nets sending a message and the teams that did not get it, will be surprized.


i like your AV. i love when vince does "the rev."


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



socco said:


> MVP! MVP! MVP!





lol


harsh


----------



## KingofNewark

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Definitely a strong message by the Nets...but...my problem here is...didn't the Nets have an amazing run like this earlier in the year? Didn't they fall apart afterwards, bringing all the doom-and-gloom fire coach Frank-ers, trade RJ-ers, get rid of Krstic-ers out of the woodwork? Why couldn't they keep it going that time, and why are they definitely going to be able to keep it going this time? The Nets go on runs like this every season, but until they show me they can keep competing at this crazy level,* I can't expect them to make a lot of noise in the playoffs*.






Why the hell do people dismiss the Nets so easily? Is two FINALS appearances in a row and taking the Pistons to 7 games the next year that long ago? Why the hell do people think the Wizards or the Pacers will upset the Nets in the playoffs? What the **** have those teams proved?


----------



## Dumpy

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Definitely a strong message by the Nets...but...my problem here is...didn't the Nets have an amazing run like this earlier in the year? Didn't they fall apart afterwards, bringing all the doom-and-gloom fire coach Frank-ers, trade RJ-ers, get rid of Krstic-ers out of the woodwork? Why couldn't they keep it going that time, and why are they definitely going to be able to keep it going this time? The Nets go on runs like this every season, but until they show me they can keep competing at this crazy level, I can't expect them to make a lot of noise in the playoffs.


Yes, the Nets won ten straight earlier in the season. At the end of that stretch, Jefferson became injured, and then Carter injured himself, and the Nets lost a bunch of games. You can toy with the numbers any way you want, but basically the Nets' starting five can play with any team in the league, but when one of Kidd/Carter/Jefferson are injured or hurting, they are in trouble. I guess you can probably add Krstic to that list, but he hasn't been injured, so it is more difficult to measure his direct impact. As for the doom-and-gloomers, well, kids will be kids. The anger at Coach Frank is mostly due to his inability to develop a viable bench. Another problem is that they have little depth up front, and Jason Collins has been playing injured all season. If he goes down and/or they face foul trouble in the frontcourt, then they would struggle.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Just 1 game remember, but yeah there's no doubt that Jersey's definetly got it together right now...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## 1 Penny

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

Heat, Pacers and Pistons are still better than the Nets. 

Nets are on a streak and are playing tough ball, but you cannot take a 35+ point belting accurate. The players on the other team wouldnt even try as hard anymore after being down half of that. And considering the Suns shot 26% percent, franchise worst... 

And Nash scoring 0 points on a loss, well any team MVPs who averages 20 and 10, but scores 0 on a particular night... well the team will lose that game.


----------



## L

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



1 Penny said:


> *Heat, Pacers and Pistons are still better than the Nets*.
> 
> Nets are on a streak and are playing tough ball, but you cannot take a 35+ point belting accurate. The players on the other team wouldnt even try as hard anymore after being down half of that. And considering the Suns shot 26% percent, franchise worst...
> 
> And Nash scoring 0 points on a loss, well any team MVPs who averages 20 and 10, but scores 0 on a particular night... well the team will lose that game.


lol, we know that(except for a few)


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*

I bet No one wants their teams to meet the nets in the first round or any at that
And how are the Pacers better????????????????????????????

Do not attack other posters. Also, you may want to re-think your Nets against the world stance.

- *Premier*


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



KingofNewark said:


> Why the hell do people dismiss the Nets so easily? Is two FINALS appearances in a row and taking the Pistons to 7 games the next year that long ago? Why the hell do people think the Wizards or the Pacers will upset the Nets in the playoffs? What the **** have those teams proved?


I never said the Wizards or Pacers would upset the Nets, so your beef there is with someone else. Also, don't make the assumption that I have dismissed them. The fact is that they have more work to do. Two finals appearances in the past mean nothing to me, because the team they have now is different. With the team they have now, they were swept by Miami in the first round. Yes, there were injuries. Cool. When they get to the Finals with Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, and Krstic; then I'll know this team is for real. If they are truly as good as they are playing right now, then noone should be offended by my question because the Nets WILL prove it in the end.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Nets are blowing out the Suns*



tone wone said:


> Kristic is the key I guess. If he's a legit 15ppg 8reb player then nope, you dont wanna see NJ in the playoffs.
> 
> But, they gotta do something about those damn iso's for Vince & RJ. Do those ever work???


I couldn't agree more on both points.


----------

